# Transformatori >  Impulsu transformatora remontnieks ir kaads?

## marisviens

Labdien" :: 

Paslaik daudz laika pavadu citaa nozaree, bet regulaari naakas remonteet transformatorus... truukst laika.
Varbuut kaadam ir interese neregulaari nemt remontaa dazaadas tiitas ieriices?
Piemeeram sobriid ir impulsu transformators, kura izmeers ~2x2cm, apakeejais tinums bojaats. Ir kaadam entuziasms un interese saremonteet?

Maris

----------


## Janis1279

Labdien, Māri
Atzīšos, interese saremontēt nav !  Arī man daudz kam pietrūkst laika.

Tikai pārtinot impulsu trafiņa primāro tinumu, tāpat pats impulsu barošanas bloks visticamākais nebūs atremontējies ! 
No savas pieredzes, piemēra dēļ : Jo visticamākais ir nodegusi  TOP switch mikroshēma, bet tā savukārt ir nodegusi, jo  elektrolītiskais kondensators pie tīkla taisngrieža ir zaudējis kapacitāti. Līdzi tam visam iespējams vēl kas ir "parauts uz viņsauli".
Jēgu remontēt un saremontēt līdz labam rezultātam saskatu iespējā visu izdarīt kompleksi.

ar cieņu,
Jānis

----------

